# BP.net's Guide to Ball Python Morphs > Dominant & Codominant Morphs >  Fire

## JLC

The Fire (aka Fireball) is a co-dominant morph with a typically reduced, banded pattern, reduced melanin, and creamy gold pattern.  It's super form is the Black Eyed Leucistic.  

NERD first noticed the aberrant looking animal in 1995, but did not do much with it until 2003 when Eric Davies (in the UK) proved out his own line and discovered the Black Eyed Leucistic.  Since then, it's been proven that the two lines are compatible.   Another line of similar animals is the Lemonback, which also produces Black Eyed Leucies in its super form. 


Albey - Albey Scholl


Albey - Albey Scholl


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


jsmorphs2 - Jess DeMarco


jsmorphs2 - Jess DeMarco


koloo921


Louis Kirkland


Louis Kirkland


WestCoastJungle - Raul Campos

A huge Thank You to all our contributors! 
Albey's Too Cool Reptiles
Cornerstone Reptiles
J. Kobylka Reptiles
West Coast Jungle

All images used with expressed consent of their owners.
If you have an image on this page and would like your website included in the contributor list, please send me a link and I will add it.
If you would like to change or add your full name to your photo attribution, please let me know.
If you would like to add a photo to this collection or any other, please contact me via PM.
Thank you!!

----------

angeluscorpion (09-06-2012)

----------

